# Adding t3 to end of Test/tren/winny cycle



## tkleo (Jun 18, 2011)

Currently on an 8 week cycle of test prop 100mgs EOD/Tren ace 100mg EOD/oral winny 50MG ED (added the winny after week 2). Im heading into the final three weeks and have some T3 to use up. Thinking of adding in a 3-week ramp up cycle as follows: Days 1-3.................. 25mcg/day
            Days 4-6...................50mcg/day
            Days 7-9...................75mcg/day
            Days 10-12................100mcg/day
            Days 13-15................75mcg/day
            Days 16-18................50mcg/day
            Days 19-21................25mcg/day

Thoughts, concerns? Just want some imput if you think this would be effective, thanks.


----------



## MIRIN (Jan 14, 2014)

do that shit


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 14, 2014)

Do it and see how it works out! Just get some quality t3 and your gtg


----------

